# E60M5 Official Pictures



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_Pictures are courtesy of Autoweek.com_


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Thank goodness this one has a NORMAL interior.

Not liking the 'asshole' treatment, though.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

the front grill on the bumper looks better in the 2nd set of pics...looks almost gray in the first set....



Kaz said:


> Not liking the 'asshole' treatment, though.


:stupid:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


I think it would have been nicer to show off 10 sets of intake runners or something than a plastic cover with a "V10" badge.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I think it would have been nicer to show off 10 sets of intake runners or something than a plastic cover with a "V10" badge.


Look at these, don't they look cute ?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Look at these, don't they look cute ?


Nicee. Too bad you don't put headers on _top_ of an engine.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Thank goodness this one has a NORMAL interior.


Normal? Do you like the new 5 series interior (sorry, I really don't remember)? It looks very much like the 5 series to me. Idrive, no radio controls, the slightly goofy lines along the door handles and under the glove box, same goofy curvy dash top . . .

I like the new 5s, but I don't particularly love the interiors. Partly b/c I really liked the driver oriented aspects of the "old" BMW interiors. Doesn't matter all that much though. I am much more interested in what's under that plastic cover that says v-10 on it.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

rwg said:


> Normal? Do you like the new 5 series interior (sorry, I really don't remember). It looks very much like the 5 series to me. Idrive, no radio controls, the slightly goofy lines along the door handles and under the glove box, same goofy curvy dash top . . .


No, I don't like the normal one. But I'm comparing to that really nasty interior that was posted last week.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Ah. All is now clear.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok. Official pics, I officially really, really want one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Nbtstatic said:


> Ok. Official pics, I officially really, really want one.


 Goddamn that's one fugly mofo.

Sure, it's not nearly as ugly as a regular 525i, but it's still damn unsightly.

The poophole is especially laughable.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

TD said:


> Goddamn that's one fugly mofo.
> 
> Sure, it's not nearly as ugly as a regular 525i, but it's still damn unsightly.
> 
> The poophole is especially laughable.


Poophole, hahahaha, yea that part is kinda weird.

Still want one. 

Edit - Just looked again, if thats a poophole, seems like it may have been *abused* a few times. :eeps:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

If BMW had done a better interior (in layout, because this M5 interior seems to be all leather), this car would be a real killer. But as it is now, it does not excite me as a 'package' as the previous generation M5. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

TD said:


> Goddamn that's one fugly mofo.
> 
> Sure, it's not nearly as ugly as a regular 525i, but it's still damn unsightly.
> 
> The poophole is especially laughable.


Looks better than the 328-with-a-horrible-bodykit know as the E36 M3. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Scorp76 said:


> Looks better than the 328-with-a-horrible-bodykit know as the E36 M3. :dunno:


 :rofl:


----------



## Roadracer (Jun 30, 2004)

[Warning -- if you like the new M5 design, skip my post, I don't want to offend! ]

Wow.. I think I'm starting to understand now why so many people think Bangle is the devil! That is one seriously poor design! :tsk:

Notice how the front air dam starts on the left and right corners, establishes a line, and then suddenly is broken in the middle by that upward curl? It literally looks like the air dam was broken off and the center part torn out.

Good love, er, *hate* those elliptical black holes created on either side of the front grill. Are those supposed to be big black flower pedals?? I expect that kind of shape from a VW Bug. How about some harder lines?

The front of the car looks so.. Wimpy... Non-aggressive. Non-sports car. Definitely non-M.

Now, the nice M wheel flares sure help give the car an aggressive stance though and let people know the car means business.. Oh wait.. There are no noticeable flares. Yeah, pretty wimpy from the sides too.

No need to comment about the rear; already been covered.

Well, to be honest, I think I like the look of the car overall -- provided that it's going to cost about $35k - $40k and compete against the Lexus IS300 or a top-of-the-line Acura sedan. That feels about where the car belongs as far as exterior looks go.

What a dreadful, dreadful waste of an apparently perfectly good V10 engine! :flush:

Roadracer

P.S. - The funny thing is that I'm not even a "BMW diehard". I'm new to BMW and new to Bangle-hating. Now I see how the guy's designs/design-decisions can inspire such negative attitudes!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Yeah, the more I see of the E60, both exterior and interior, the less I like it.

I still think the interiors of the E65 and E60 look so airplane cockpit-like. It's probably accentuated by the lack of driver orientation. The front of the dash is so flat.


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

I don't understand the interiors on the new BMWs. They look like contemporary furniture. Can't BMW get rid of Bangle and go back to the original design (I know, they can't)? Why such a huge departure? The exterior is tolerable albeit boring, but the interior is awful. Has this affected sales at BMW? Why, why, why must a car look this ugly?


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

The front spoiler looks like the car was ordered without the foglight option...I know we don't use fogs much but I don't like the black plastic holes. I agree the opening in the rear is strange. Overall looks pretty cool, however. Still getting used to the E60 design. M5s never have flared fenders, befitting the "stealth" nature of the car.

I do not care for the interior at all. I don't like the E60 interior in general and wish it were more driver oriented. Although I'm +/- about wood (my current car has wood), the E60 interior looks even worse without it...way too much plastic (or plastic-appearing) parts.

Then there's that strange control in the center cosole, right where the 6-speed manual should be  ... (I know, I know, but I guess I'm still dreaming BMW will offer a 6-speed manual and not just the 7-speed SMG.)

Thanks for the pics, 

Kevin


----------



## ricastm8 (Jul 2, 2003)

*question?*










If this has been covered in another post I'm sorry to ask, but, can anyone tell me what those black covers under the side mirror are?

Thanks
Ricardo :thumbup:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Hate to sound like a broken record, but will there be an M5 touring?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

How about a nice side shot showing those drilled rotors :eeps:


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

How safe is it to buy used in 5 years? There is no way I can afford to buy new at this point in my life. But used cars tend to get abused by their previous owners?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Not liking the 'asshole' treatment, though.


I love a good asshole treatment.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

A little information overage.


----------

